# Demonstrates Forgiveness



## gr9

Salut,
Common dit-on <<forgiveness>> quand nous parlons d'une caractéristique?

Voiçi la phrase: "As she deals with the lifelong stuggles from her personal experiences with war, and uses her horrific experiences to help those in need, Kim Phuc demonstrates courage, compassion and forgiveness--altruism at it's finest."

Mon essai:

<<Pendant qu'elle surmonte les difficultés de toute une vie de ses expériences personnels du guerre, et les utilisé pour aidé ceux qui sont dans le besoin, Kim Phuc démontre du courage, de la compassion, et du pardon--l'atruisme le plus sincère.>>

Merçi en avance!


----------



## melu85

demonstrates= faire preuve de...

"pardon" works fine


----------



## Kayashka

mais dirait-on "faire preuve de pardon"?
En tant que qualité, "forgiveness" se traduit généralement en français par "indulgence". Je ne sais pas si cela correspond bien à ce contexte?


----------



## gr9

Kayashka said:


> mais dirait-on "faire preuve de pardon"?
> En tant que qualité, "forgiveness" se traduit généralement en français par "indulgence". Je ne sais pas si cela correspond bien à ce contexte?


 
Okay.
Alors, qu'est-ce que vous suggériez?


----------



## juliet_fever

"Faire preuve de pardon" n'est pas francais, ou mieux je ne pense pas... 

on pourrait peut-etre dire "faire preuve d'indulgence.."?


----------



## gr9

juliet_fever said:


> "Faire preuve de pardon" n'est pas francais, ou mieux je ne pense pas...
> 
> on pourrait peut-etre dire "faire preuve d'indulgence.."?


 
Je ne pense pas que cela marche bien avec ce que j'essaie de dire.
Je veut dire qu'elle "forgive" façilement.


----------



## juliet_fever

gr9 said:


> Je ne pense pas que cela marche bien avec ce que j'essaie de dire.
> Je veut dire qu'elle "forgive" façilement.


 
i've just checked it on "le petit robert"
l'indulgence comprende ca...
indulgence: facilité à excuser, à pardonner
faire preuve d'indulgence envers quelqu'un

le pardon est l'action de pardonner alors que l'indulgence est la prédisposition pour le pardon..


----------



## melu85

gr9 said:


> Je ne pense pas que cela marche bien avec ce que j'essaie de dire.
> Je veut dire qu'elle "forgive" façilement.


 
yes it does work then. Choose "indulgence", apparently it matches better with "faire preuve de"


----------



## la grive solitaire

..._qu'elle pardonne facilement _


----------



## gr9

juliet_fever said:


> l'indulgence comprende ca...
> indulgence: facilité à excuser, à pardonner


 
Okay, je n'étais pas certain.


----------



## juliet_fever

gr9 said:


> Okay, je n'étais pas certain.


 
"You are welcome!" 
I just think it sounds better and the literal meaning confirms it. 
Hope it helped.

Giulia


----------



## Kayashka

gr9 said:


> Salut,
> Kim Phuc demonstrates courage, compassion and forgiveness--altruism at it's finest."


 
My try: "En plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner."

Cet essai conserve l'idée qu'elle a réussi à pardonner à ceux qui l'ont malmenée.


----------



## gr9

juliet_fever said:


> "You are welcome!"
> I just think it sounds better and the literal meaning confirms it.
> Hope it helped.
> 
> Giulia


 
You most definately did help!


----------



## juliet_fever

Kayashka said:


> My try: "En plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner."
> 
> Cet essai conserve l'idée qu'elle a réussi à pardonner à ceux qui l'ont malmenée.


 
Cette solution la aussi est bien, s'il ne s'agit pas d'une traduction littérale!


----------



## Pticru

gr9 said:


> Okay, je n'étais pas certain.



Understandable, since "indulgence" has quite a different meaning in English! but it seems to be the best choice in French, unless you want to modify the structure of the sentence to say something longer like "faire preuve de compassion envers ses ravisseurs/capteurs/oppresseurs etc." (sorry if this is not exactly correct French)


----------



## Pticru

Kayashka said:


> My try: "En plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner."
> 
> Cet essai conserve l'idée qu'elle a réussi à pardonner à ceux qui l'ont malmenée.



Ah, good solution! This sounds good, and keeps to the original.


----------



## Kayashka

juliet_fever said:


> Cette solution la aussi est bien, s'il ne s'agit pas d'une traduction littérale!


 
J'avais suggéré "indulgence" avant d'avoir bien cerné le contexte. En relisant la phrase, je pense que la notion de pardon est importante. On ne peut pas dire que l'on est "indulgent" avec des gens qui ont tué notre famille par exemple. Je ne sais pas ce que les autres en pensent?


----------



## Kayashka

Pticru said:


> Ah, good solution! This sounds good, and keeps to the original.


Ok, merci Plticru, tu m'as répondu avant mm que j'ai formulé ma question


----------



## juliet_fever

Kayashka said:


> J'avais suggéré "indulgence" avant d'avoir bien cerné le contexte. En relisant la phrase, je pense que la notion de pardon est importante. On ne peut pas dire que l'on est "indulgent" avec des gens qui ont tué notre famille par exemple. Je ne sais pas ce que les autres en pensent?


 
La question est: faut-il décrire l'action ou la propension personnelle?


----------



## gr9

Kayashka said:


> My try: "En plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner."
> 
> Cet essai conserve l'idée qu'elle a réussi à pardonner à ceux qui l'ont malmenée.


 
Pouvez-vous le traduire en Anglais pour que je pouvais le comprendre complètement?


----------



## Pticru

Kayashka said:


> Ok, merci Plticru, tu m'as répondu avant mm que j'ai formulé ma question



Je vois que tu as changé d'avis entre temps!  Je te suis, car je vois bien pourquoi maintenant, avec ton example. Dèja difficile pour nous anglophones de cerner l'usage de "l'indulgence" en français, et hop, c'est encore plus subtile qu'on voulait croire!


----------



## juliet_fever

Pticru said:


> Dèja difficile pour nous anglophones de cerner l'usage de "l'indulgence" en français, et hop, c'est encore plus subtile qu'on voulait croire!


 
Alors, Pticru, tu proposerait quoi comme solution?


----------



## Kayashka

Pticru said:


> Je vois que tu as changé d'avis entre temps!  Je te suis, car je vois bien pourquoi maintenant, avec ton example. Dèja difficile pour nous anglophones de cerner l'usage de "l'indulgence" en français, et hop, c'est encore plus subtile qu'on voulait croire!


 
Je comprends...
En fait, la notion de "Pardon" dans ce sens est presque d'ordre religieux: c'est Jésus qui accorde son pardon à Judas... on ne pourrait pas dire que Jésus a fait preuve ici "d'indulgence". La justice, un organe supposé neutre, peut faire preuve d'indulgence face à un criminel (on le dit en général comme un reproche), ou un professeur avec ses élèves. Si cela peut t'aider, je traduis souvent "leniency" par "indulgence.
An now I'm off to bed, good night all, I hope I helped despite the mixed-up!


----------



## Pticru

juliet_fever said:


> Alors, Pticru, tu proposerait quoi comme solution?



J'aime bien justement la solution de Kayashka: "*su pardonner*", et c'est peut-être à cause d'un sentiment de "soupçon" envers "l'indulgence" pour une situation d'une telle gravité (or l'usage de cet mot est peut-être plus proche de l'anglais qu'on croyait)


----------



## juliet_fever

Pticru said:


> J'aime bien justement la solution de Kayashka: "*su pardonner*", et c'est peut-être à cause d'un sentiment de "soupçon" envers "l'indulgence" pour une situation d'une telle gravité (or l'usage de cet mot est peut-être plus proche de l'anglais qu'on croyait)


 

Qu'elle est la signification exacte en anglais?


----------



## Pticru

juliet_fever said:


> Qu'elle est la signification exacte en anglais?



Of "su pardonner"? Well, approximately "knew how to forgive".

Of "l'indulgence" in English? http://www.wordreference.com/definition/indulgence


----------



## gr9

Ookay... well, I'm confused.

I'm not entirely sure how to work Kayashka's suggestion into my original sentence.
Does this work: "Pendant qu'elle surmonte les difficultés de toute une vie de ses expériences personnels du guerre, et les utilisé pour aidé ceux qui sont dans le besoin, en plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner—l’altruisme le plus sincère." ?


----------



## Pticru

gr9 said:


> Ookay... well, I'm confused.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how to work Kayashka's suggestion into my original sentence.
> Does this work: "Pendant qu'elle surmonte les difficultés de toute une vie de ses expériences personnels *de la* guerre, et les utilis*e* pour aid*er* ceux qui sont dans le besoin, en plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner*. C'est* l'altruisme le plus sincère." ?



"As she deals with the lifelong stuggles from her personal experiences with war, and uses her horrific experiences to help those in need, Kim Phuc demonstrates courage, compassion and forgiveness--altruism at it's finest."

Well, since Kayashka went to bed, some other francophones will have to intervene! Meanwhile, I'll give it my best shot: I think it doesn't work in French with the dash at the end, so I made it a full stop. There may be some other issues with the phrase elsewhere. I am unsure about "Pendant", and I have made some minor corrections highlighted above. I also re-posted the original English for reference, since we are on page 2 now.


----------



## juliet_fever

gr9 said:


> Ookay... well, I'm confused.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how to work Kayashka's suggestion into my original sentence.
> Does this work: "Pendant qu'elle surmonte les difficultés de toute une vie de ses expériences personnels du guerre, et les utilisé pour aidé ceux qui sont dans le besoin, en plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner—l’altruisme le plus sincère." ?


 
Erreurs ortographiques à part (un francophone pourra les mettre mieux en evidence que moi), la fin ne sonne pas bien!

"Altruisme" était dans la liste des qualités de cette fille (elle avait du courage, de la compassion, de l'indulgence, de l'altruisme)... Sinon, tu as coupé la phrase et laissé la dernière qualité citée (altruisme) à coté! 
Si ma solution ne te plait pas, alors tu dévrais changer aussi la dernière partie, puisque son contenu ne se lie pas bien au reste.
Comme tu as décidé de changer le verb pour la qualité du "pardon", tu devrais inventer un autre verb qui puisse aller bien avec "altrusime" ou utiliser le meme verb pour toutes les qualités cités.
Encore tu pourrais changer les qualités de position: "altruisme" comme la pénultime, et "..a su pardonner" à la fin de la période.


----------



## Pticru

Pendant qu'elle surmonte les difficultés de toute une vie de ses expériences personnels *de la* guerre, et les utilis*e* pour aid*er* ceux qui sont dans le besoin, en plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner*. C'est* l'altruisme le plus sincère."

Sorry, I'm not sure if my corrections are visible. I cut and pasted your text to intervene, and it's really TINY on my computer and I'm not sure it's possible to modify it, so now I tried underlining them too!


----------



## juliet_fever

Pticru said:


> Pendant qu'elle surmonte les difficultés de toute une vie de ses expériences personnels *de la* guerre, et les utilis*e* pour aid*er* ceux qui sont dans le besoin, en plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner*. C'est* l'altruisme le plus sincère."
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sure if my corrections are visible. I cut and pasted your text to intervene, and it's really TINY on my computer and I'm not sure it's possible to modify it, so now I tried underlining them too!


 
"En plus de" ne sonne pas vraiment bien... 
Et aussi "C'est l'altruisme le plus sincère" à la fin. Il semble que cette dernière phrase veuille résumer toutes les qualités en un seul mot. Mais "altruisme" est quelque chose d'autre que le courage, la compassion et l'indulgence. 
Si on le considérait comme synonim de "indulgence", alors on pourrait changer encore une fois la ponctuation: 
"..de compassion*.* *K*im Phuc a su pardonner *:/.* C'est de l'altruisme le plus sincère"


----------



## gr9

juliet_fever said:


> Et aussi "C'est l'altruisme le plus sincère" à la fin. Il semble que cette dernière phrase veuille résumer toutes les qualités en un seul mot. Mais "altruisme" est quelque chose d'autre que le courage, la compassion et l'indulgence.


 
Well, what I am attempting to do is use those three qualities (courage, compassion, and forgiveness) to prove that she is an altruist.


----------



## juliet_fever

gr9 said:


> Well, what I am attempting to do is use those three qualities (courage, compassion, and forgiveness) to prove that she is an altruist.


 
Alors c'est différent!

"..courage et de compassion, Kim Phuc a su pardonner. C'est l'altruisme le plus sincère" peut aller en ce cas! 
Mais il faut trouver un synonim de "en plus de".
Il faut vraiment qu'un francophone nous aide!


----------



## melu85

what's wrong with "en plus de"?


----------



## Pticru

gr9 said:


> Well, what I am attempting to do is use those three qualities (courage, compassion, and forgiveness) to prove that she is an altruist.



I think it works fine in conclusion: the proof of her sincere altruism is that her compassion extends even to those who would probably not normally deserve it (her oppressors). Moreover, forgiveness is also a kind of compassion. Seems clear to me. As for the subtle corrections in French, may some altruistic francophone come along and smooth it all out! Good night!


----------



## Pticru

juliet_fever said:


> "En plus de" ne sonne pas vraiment bien...
> Et aussi "C'est l'altruisme le plus sincère" à la fin. Il semble que cette dernière phrase veuille résumer toutes les qualités en un seul mot. Mais "altruisme" est quelque chose d'autre que le courage, la compassion et l'indulgence.
> Si on le considérait comme synonim de "indulgence", alors on pourrait changer encore une fois la ponctuation:
> "..de compassion*.* *K*im Phuc a su pardonner *:/.* C'est *de* l'altruisme le plus sincère"



Not sure about putting the "de" in here juliet. I think these two below are both correct, but not the combination of them, maybe melu can tell us. I also don't see any problem with "en plus de", it's actually necessary. I really am going to bed now!

C'est *de* l'altruisme.
C'est l'altrusime le plus sincère.


----------



## melu85

Pticru said:


> Not sure about putting the "de" in here juliet. I think these two below are both correct, but not the combination of them, maybe melu can tell us. I also don't see any problem with "en plus de", it's actually necessary. I really am going to bed now!
> 
> C'est *de* l'altruisme.
> C'est l'altrusime le plus sincère.


----------



## Kayashka

Hello all, sorry to get back to you only now.
Gr9, I hope it's not too late? But here's my go to translate the whole sentence.

"As she deals with the lifelong stuggles from her personal experiences with war, and uses her horrific experiences to help those in need, Kim Phuc demonstrates courage, compassion and forgiveness--altruism at it's finest."

Ce n'est pas une phrase aisée à traduire, parce qu'elle comporte plusieurs expressions typiquement anglaises qui exigent une profonde restructuration.

"*Tout en poursuivant sa lutte personnelle pour surmonter les horreurs qu'elle a vécues pendant la guerre, Kim Phuc puise dans sa dramatique expérience pour aider ceux qui en ont besoin. Kim Phuc, en plus de faire preuve de courage et de compassion, a su pardonner. C'est l'altruisme le plus pur*."

Maybe we could say "ceux qui sont dans le besoin" instead of "ceux qui en ont besoin", but I think it implies being poor, and not needing a moral support.


----------



## Moon Palace

To get back to the original request, I don't see why we should use a past here, unless the whole text gives an account of the past life of someone. I know there is no 'présent de narration' in English, but we would need more context to decide on the use of a simple past: if the excerpt we have been provided with is used as a comment, we'd better stick with the present. 

My suggestion:
Alors qu'elle gère les difficultés à vie qu'elle doit à ce qu'elle a vécu pendant la guerre, et alors qu'elle se sert de ces expériences horribles pour aider ceux qui sont dans le besoin, KP fait preuve de courage, de compassion et montre qu'elle sait pardonner - l'essence même de l'altruisme.


----------

